# Moms&Babies Coffee Date Hurghada/Gouna?



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi All,

Am thinking of trying to set up a coffee morning for moms and young kids/babies in and around Hurghada. I'm 27, and have a 1 year old. I've tried asking around about these sorts of meet-ups, and there don't seem to be any around. In Cairo, there's a group that meets every week for a chat and coffee, I'm thinking something similar for us expats here. I live in El Gouna, and would host the first one if we can get enough ladies together! 

Look forward to hearing from you! 

Nelli


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nelli hello and welcome to the forum.

Just bit the bullet and set up a meeting for mums etc, find a cafe that has childrens facilities and tell people (you can use this forum) that you will be there from such a time till... on a day each week, sometimes you have to be the first to make the move.
Good luck
Maiden


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Haha Cheers Maiden. Worst case scenario: I'll end up having a coffee alone. Not the end of the world


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nelli said:


> Haha Cheers Maiden. Worst case scenario: I'll end up having a coffee alone. Not the end of the world


Indeed not! Just post in here each week that you will be at your cafe of choice the following day... see who turns up. A little point if someone asks if they can bring their husband...its' a no no.. Egyptian men don't like the thought of their wives sitting having coffee with another man.


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

I would love to meet some girls here in Hurghada, not got babies or owt like that though!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

New Gal said:


> I would love to meet some girls here in Hurghada, not got babies or owt like that though!


Hi NG, this has been said many times but 8pm every wed at Zabargad Mall, Lotus womens group meet for a chat. It's a way to meet people who do not always hang out in bars and the like, although plenty of us do that too. It's mixed nationality, but the primary language is english. No fees just help and advice from other women who live here. Just turn up, we will be the only group of women there. Or PM me if you want to meet up first.
This is a very child friendly place if Mums want to meet there, and easy to find, big shooping mall on Hadaba rd, opp Les Rois Hotel.


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> Hi NG, this has been said many times but 8pm every wed at Zabargad Mall, Lotus womens group meet for a chat. It's a way to meet people who do not always hang out in bars and the like, although plenty of us do that too. It's mixed nationality, but the primary language is english. No fees just help and advice from other women who live here. Just turn up, we will be the only group of women there. Or PM me if you want to meet up first.
> This is a very child friendly place if Mums want to meet there, and easy to find, big shooping mall on Hadaba rd, opp Les Rois Hotel.



Hey Helen,

People we know mutually keep asking me if I have met you yet lol.

I'll PM you as busy tonight and it would be nice to meet you first I think as at the moment, I can't think of where that Zabargad Mall is to save my life!

NG X


----------

